# LED Beleuchtung für Gehäuse



## FrozenEYZ (15. September 2013)

*LED Beleuchtung für Gehäuse*

Bin auf der Suche nach einer schönen Beleuchtung für mein Gehäuse.

Coolermaster HAF 912 Advanced

Daher am liebsten etwas in Rot. Was sollte man da kaufen? LED oder Kaltlichtkathode oder..?

Sind außerdem die Bitfenix Spectre (als rote LED Lüfter mit 200mm) zu empfehlen?
Ich besitze dieses Mainboard: Gigabyte H87-HD3, ATX, falls das irgendwie wegen Anschlussmöglichkeiten wichtig sein sollte


----------



## Monsjo (15. September 2013)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung für Gehäuse*

Das ist mMn das beste.  Hier der Apollo live: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ary-highend-goes-mini-itx-19.html#post4943460

Hier: Lüfter mit Hersteller: Enermax, Besonderheiten: LED Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und hier: BitFenix.com » Products » Premium Modding » Alchemy LED Strips


----------



## copland (15. September 2013)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung für Gehäuse*

mal sone Frage.
Zuwas soll das eigentlich gut sein.
Ich gaffe doch nicht zum Gehäuse, sondern zum Bildschirm wo ich das bunte treiben im PC-Gehäuse eh nicht sehe.
Und wenn ich dann keine Bock mehr auf PC habe, dann aber Zeit um stundenlang auf das Gehäuse  gaffen zu können, gehe ich ins Bett (wenns abends ist)

Ich finds auch immer süß (eher dämlich) wenn manche immer sagen, die Grafikkarte sieht echt toll aus, ja klar, die sehe ich ja auch wenn sie eingebaut ist.


----------



## Ion (16. September 2013)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung für Gehäuse*

@*copland*
Es gibt Leute (wie mich), die ihren PC auf dem Schreibtisch stehen haben und ein Gehäuse besitzen das ein Sichtfenster besitzt.
Und da ist es nunmal schöner ein aufgeräumtes Inneres samt LED´s zu sehen, statt Kabelsalat.


----------



## the.hai (16. September 2013)

*AW: LED Beleuchtung für Gehäuse*



copland schrieb:


> mal sone Frage.
> Zuwas soll das eigentlich gut sein.
> Ich gaffe doch nicht zum Gehäuse, sondern zum Bildschirm wo ich das bunte treiben im PC-Gehäuse eh nicht sehe.
> Und wenn ich dann keine Bock mehr auf PC habe, dann aber Zeit um stundenlang auf das Gehäuse  gaffen zu können, gehe ich ins Bett (wenns abends ist)
> ...


 
Das ist wohl extreme Ansichtssache. Mein Rechner leuchtet auf wie ne Kirmes/ein Rummel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaltlichtkathoden haben ihr Leben gelebt, heutzutage empfiehlt man nur noch LEDs.

LED streifen gibts ja bei jedem Händler der Moddingzubehör vertreibt. ich hab mir selbst ws einfaches gebastelt, leider auf den fotos noch nicht verbaut gewesen. einfach ienen kleinen streifen die RGB-LEDstreifen mit kabel versehen und nen Umschalter zugelötet. (sowas 12V RGB LED Strip flexibel - Farbwechsel SMD LED Streifen - je 5cm 3 RGB LEDs, 1,00 €)
dadurch, dass es für 12v ist, habe ich mir dann via molex-stecker strom geholt und kann jetzt immer umschalten zwischen rot und blau, je nach stimmung. ich hab ja auch extra die apollish vegas drinne, die lüfter kann man ja auch zwischen blau und rot umschalten.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (16. September 2013)

Den Apollish hab ich leider nicht in 200mm gesehen bei Geizhals. Wollte die Lüfterleistung eigentlich nicht verschlechtern? Wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke aus?

@copland sieht halt geiler aus, außerdem zeigt mein Seitenfenster Richtung Bett, wenn da abends dann die Hardware schön beleuchtet wird *-*


----------

